# Police break up Amish party, make arrest after 911 call for violating COVID-19 stay-at-home rules



## Robert59 (May 16, 2020)

Ohio’s Amish were in law enforcement’s crosshairs over the weekend for violating stay-at-home coronavirus rules issued by >Gov. Mike DeWine.

A party of roughly 100 people was broken up and one person was arrested Sunday in Geauga County after a tipster’s 911 call.

https://m.washingtontimes.com/news/...s5S4LufvB3RglF90L1huIIpKycOsgbFToKshY9ecdItTQ


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 16, 2020)

I don't know if it boils-down to outright blatant ignorance, stupidity, or both.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 16, 2020)

Arrested for _what_?

Cite the statute passed by the representative legislative body.

Yay for "Turn In Your Neighbor Day, comrades.


----------



## MarciKS (May 16, 2020)

Amish? Of all people...LOL


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 16, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> Arrested for _what_?
> 
> Cite the statute passed by the representative legislative body.
> 
> *Yay for "Turn In Your Neighbor Day, comrades*.


It's sad that it has come down to that, but in many ways I'm glad, because as we all see, some people just don't get it.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 16, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> It's sad that it has come down to that, but in many ways I'm glad, because as we all see, some people just don't get it.


Some people have things in perspective.

Others are gonna be frustrated when they realize they can't Mob Rule without violating their random 6 Foot rule.


----------



## win231 (May 16, 2020)

"Underage Drinking?"
"Too intoxicated to run?"

I thought Amish were religious & righteous people & weren't allowed to drink.


----------



## Judycat (May 16, 2020)

I went to my grandson's birthday party today.  It was on the in-laws front porch. Glad the police were busy ruffin' up the Amish.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 16, 2020)

win231 said:


> "Underage Drinking?"
> "Too intoxicated to run?"
> 
> I thought Amish were religious & righteous people & weren't allowed to drink.


I don't believe that the Amish are strict on drinking as far as church doctrine goes.

Regarding "underage" drinking: I've read articles saying that the rate of alcoholism in communities that have drunk alcohol for many generations and where there are no strict taboos on younger folks taking wine with a meal have very low rates of alcoholism.  Ends-of-the-spectrum would be Jewish families and Native Americans.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 16, 2020)

Judycat said:


> I went to my grandson's birthday party today.  It was on the in-laws front porch. Glad the police were busy ruffin' up the Amish.


If it ain't raw milk violations, it's lack of social distancing.

They're worse than MS-13, I tell ya.


----------



## Judycat (May 16, 2020)

The Amish I saw today were working in the fields. They were all over 100 ft apart. Twenty-one of us were on the porch. Don't know why the police didn't show up. Busy bodies must have been napping.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 16, 2020)

Judycat said:


> The Amish I saw today were working in the fields. They were all over 100 ft apart. Twenty-one of us were on the porch. Don't know why the police didn't show up. Busy bodies must have been napping.


They were lined up at the Dunkin Donuts drive thru.


----------



## Judycat (May 16, 2020)

Maybe,


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 17, 2020)

And there goes the bill of rights, out the window. That's what really bothers me about this -- our freedom is being eroded, in huge chunks.


----------



## squatting dog (May 17, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> And there goes the bill of rights, out the window. That's what really bothers me about this -- our freedom is being eroded, in huge chunks.



Exactly. A governor cannot make a law. If there is not law on the books stating the crime and the punishment (debated and passed by a state legislature), It doesn't exist. How is it that people can't understand that?   
Seems like everyday, I read a story somewhere where a person or persons, are arrested and the news story said for breaking a law, yet, search that state for a law and guess what? There isn't one. SMH.


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 17, 2020)

And to arrest the Amish, of all people! All the stay at home orders are not laws, and if any of them are challenged in court, they would be unconstitutional.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 17, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> And there goes the bill of rights, out the window. That's what really bothers me about this -- our freedom is being eroded, in huge chunks.


Those freedoms are willingly being given away with the blind unthinking compliance that manifests itself into anger when others choose to take a step back and actually question things.  Many have been convinced that anyone exercising autonomy is literally threatening everyone else's lives.  "And besides," the angry thought goes, "I my life is being disrupted, then _yours_ shall be, too."  People are taking their anger out on the only target that they can see.  So neighbor turns in neighbor.

There is no skepticism on this.
There is no perspective on this.

There is no questioning why previous viruses that affected over 50,000,000 Americans was just another flu season, while this one that's infected under 1,500,000 has functionally given us Martial Law.  That's 3% the number of cases today.  The destruction started when we were well under 1%.

The number of deaths is _highly_ inflated.  I've just read an article about a Colorado man who died of alcohol poisoning (twice the lethal limit in his system) being classified as _Dying of Virus_.  There was a woman whose mother died while in nursing home care and was told _Died of Virus_. The woman suspected neglect, demanded an autopsy, and her suspicions were confirmed. But the nursing home not only gets to avoid accountability, they get additional funding to "fight the virus" with every death they report, as do all other locales and institutions. And there are no comparative stats on what percentage of residents die during a "normal" flu season.

All of the pain we're feeling has been caused by the response to the virus, not the virus itself.  And the lambs are trying to drag the wolves to the slaughter.  No one likes to live in fear.  It makes me angry that so many are living in this state because their trusted leaders have said it is to be this way.  The fear is real while the cause is largely contrived.


----------



## StarSong (May 17, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## In The Sticks (May 17, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Deleted


I've done that.
More than once.


----------



## Judycat (May 17, 2020)

Sounds like a mish-mash of paranoia, civil unrest, with a touch of anarchy. Calm down. People are stupid and unpredictable. This is why we need laws. Without them, we're back to clubbing each other just because.


----------



## RadishRose (May 17, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Ohio’s Amish were in law enforcement’s crosshairs over the weekend for violating stay-at-home coronavirus rules issued by >Gov. Mike DeWine.
> 
> A party of roughly 100 people was broken up and one person was arrested Sunday in Geauga County after a tipster’s 911 call.
> 
> https://m.washingtontimes.com/news/...s5S4LufvB3RglF90L1huIIpKycOsgbFToKshY9ecdItTQ


Activities included a rousing game of volleyball-
(The ball was eliminated so as not to spread the virus while touching it)


----------



## fmdog44 (May 17, 2020)

My .02 is religious people need to consider spreading the disease instead of just getting it


----------



## In The Sticks (May 17, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Activities included a rousing game of volleyball-
> (The ball was eliminated so as not to spread the virus while touching it)


"It WAS out, Brother Amos!"


----------



## Judycat (May 17, 2020)

Indictment reads:  Amish having too much fun.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 17, 2020)

Traditionally, Amish homes do not have access to any media.  With construction closed down, even the possibility of ride-share radio is probably very limited*.  Perhaps they were unaware.    *Most Amish in our area work their farmland or work as laborers on construction.  They don't drive cars, but get rides to job sites from others.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2020)

I didn't even know the Amish partied!  ha ha, that's a new one on me!


----------



## C'est Moi (May 17, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> My .02 is religious people need to consider spreading the disease instead of just getting it


Charming.


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I didn't even know the Amish partied!  ha ha, that's a new one on me!


I came from a mennonite community before moving to wear I am now. They kids would go out dressed like homely little virgins and go somewhere, slap on some make up and tight outfits and go party. One of them showed up one day with a hickey. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2020)

win231 said:


> "Underage Drinking?"
> "Too intoxicated to run?"
> 
> I thought Amish were religious & righteous people & weren't allowed to drink.


Might have been Rumspringa


----------



## In The Sticks (May 17, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I came from a mennonite community before moving to wear I am now. They kids would go out dressed like homely little virgins and go somewhere, slap on some make up and tight outfits and go party. One of them showed up one day with a hickey. LOL


I had a friend in high school who was pretty shy (as was I.)  We were both in band.

So one weekend Gary goes out with the "fast girl" in band (clarinet player + drum major), and comes in Monday with a hickey the size of a silver dollar and a little thin band aid across it.

It looked like the international symbol for No Hickey Zone.


----------



## Keesha (May 17, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Might have been Rumspringa


That’s right. We have a lot of Amish and Mennonites where we live and while they don’t all watch television or drive cars, there is no way the people in our province wouldn’t know about the pandemic. The only people who might not know are hermits who opt out of civilization.

They do drink and party during Rumspringa. I think it lasts for a week or so and the kids don’t hold back. They’ll drink and smoke pot. It looks so out of character for them but they’re still kids who are curious about different life experiences. I happen to really like these folks.

Some pictures I took last year. Yes I’m hijacking the thread with photos.


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 22, 2021)

In The Sticks said:


> Arrested for _what_?
> 
> Cite the statute passed by the representative legislative body.
> 
> Yay for "Turn In Your Neighbor Day, comrades.


Violation of this Statute:

https://codes.ohio.gov/orc/3701.13

The Governor's Executive order (s) were under authority of that law, pursuant to the Ohio director of Health's powers. Violations were Misdemeanor's of the 2nd degree.

Or as WIN said, other charges possibly, underage consumption, etc. Once there under a call, any in person violations are chargeable against anyone.


----------



## rgp (Mar 22, 2021)

CarolfromTX said:


> And there goes the bill of rights, out the window. That's what really bothers me about this -- our freedom is being eroded, in huge chunks.



 But,but ...... didn't you know ? Many , many people [including some here on S/F] know what is best for you. Hell they know everything. And *they* are surely glad to tell_ you_ how to live _your_ life ........


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2021)

This news item is sort of old by now, ohioboy. But thanks anyway for your informative answer.  It applies now just as well, though I suspect any police response to violations will drop off more and more, as most people get the vaccine, and thank God, the disease will drop off as a result.

But the principle still holds.  As the legal statement you quoted says,
"The department of health shall have supervision of all matters relating to the preservation of the life and health of the people and have ultimate authority in matters of quarantine and isolation, which it may declare and enforce, when neither exists, and modify, relax, or abolish, when either has been established. The department may approve methods of immunization against the diseases specified in section 3313.671 of the Revised Code for the purpose of carrying out the provisions of that section and take such actions as are necessary to encourage vaccination against those diseases."


----------



## Don M. (Mar 22, 2021)

We have lots of Amish in our area, and they seem to ignore all these mask and distancing suggestions.  I guess they figure that any such rules are a violation of their "rights".  For a time, last year, the local Walmart required that all customers wear a mask, and that was the Only time that any of the Amish did so.  As soon as these mandatory restrictions were lifted, the Amish quickly quit wearing masks.  But, then, the way they pretty much stay to themselves, and never mingle in any gatherings outside of their local communities, I suppose their risk of catching this virus is quite low.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 22, 2021)

In The Sticks said:


> So one weekend Gary goes out with the "fast girl" in band (clarinet player + drum major),


Gotta watch out for those clarinet players.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 22, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I didn't even know the Amish partied!  ha ha, that's a new one on me!



I  grew  up around them,  right there (Geauga Cty.)  in the 50's-60's  ...even then,   the teenagers _were always_ party animals!  
They were worse than the non-Amish teenagers,  as far as breaking rules go, and drinking. 
I bet @911 knows a lot about that.  ...( he's from the area )

Funny to watch them sneak out on a Saturday  night,   and  go downtown.  Girls  would check into a phone booth, change clothes  ( 'superman style'  ..lol)   and meet up with a guy with a car.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 22, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> I  grew  up around them,  right there (Geauga Cty.)  in the 50's-60's  ...even then,   the teenagers _were always_ party animals!
> They were worse than the non-Amish teenagers,  as far as breaking rules go, and drinking.
> I bet @911 knows a lot about that.  ...( he's from the area )
> 
> Funny to watch them sneak out on a Saturday  night,   and  go downtown.  Girls  would check into a phone booth, change clothes  ( 'superman style'  ..lol)   and meet up with a guy with a car.


Rumspringa, no doubt.


----------



## 911 (Mar 22, 2021)

I used to get a kick out of the girls during Rumspringa. They would come into town carrying a large brown shopping bag, go into a bar that had dancing, then go into the bathroom and change clothes from the bag, go out to the bar area and dance, have soda and hangout together, then about 11, go back into the bathroom and change back into their Amish digs and go home.

The guys would do close to the same thing, except they didn’t change clothes. They would come into town wearing blue jeans and a fleece shirt. The only other place that I would see so many buggies parked was outside their church or a market. Oh, the guys may have a beer, but no hard stuff. They seldom caused any problems and were always respectful.

Different sects or colonies treat Rumspringa differently.


----------



## asp3 (Mar 22, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 22, 2021)

CarolfromTX said:


> And there goes the bill of rights, out the window. That's what really bothers me about this -- our freedom is being eroded, in huge chunks.


What freedom are you talking about?  You mean the freedom listed in the constitution and the Bill of Rights.  Well, forget it!  Today it is becoming a police state where you have very little freedom if you don't walk the narrow line.  You have freedom to wear a mask, keep your distance, sit home, prove you live together if you go to a restaurant & you have the freedom not to gather for weddings and funerals.  Some freedoms, alright!  Just follow the "party line" and you'll be OK, commrade!


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 22, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Exactly. A governor cannot make a law. If there is not law on the books stating the crime and the punishment (debated and passed by a state legislature), It doesn't exist. How is it that people can't understand that?
> Seems like everyday, I read a story somewhere where a person or persons, are arrested and the news story said for breaking a law, yet, search that state for a law and guess what? There isn't one. SMH.


In NM  where I live, there is a law on the books that empowers the governor to make and enforce regulations during a state declared state of emergency.  This law has been tested and upheld by our state supreme court after being challenged by anti-maskers, groups that didn't like closures, etc.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 22, 2021)

Annnnnnnnnd then there's the situation in Miami...


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 22, 2021)

SetWave said:


> Annnnnnnnnd then there's the situation in Miami...



Plenty of reverse peristalsis coming up, pardon the pun!


----------



## Keesha (Mar 22, 2021)

The Amish and Mennonites in our area are now selling their Maple Syrup which they do every spring and every one of them are masked up.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2021)

And then there was that huge Hasidic wedding (maskless) in Brooklyn in November. I think they got away with it.  What is it with these extreme religious sects, probably including many different religions, that allows them to flout the laws of health and safety, and yet there are no repercussions?

Not sure about this, of course. Maybe fines were imposed. But I don't remember reading anything about that. It just seems that if you get a big enough mob together, doing their celebrating and spreading a potentially fatal disease, and they are identified as a religious sect, they are excused from the rules that apply to everyone else.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 23, 2021)

Keesha said:


> The Amish and Mennonites in our area are now selling their Maple Syrup which they do every spring and every one of them are masked up.


My (limited) experience of Amish and Mennonites is that they are very law abiding people when interacting with the "English" world.  Even Rumspringa teens rarely get as wild as other teens and twenty-somethings.


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 23, 2021)

Amish party? Isn't that an oxymoron?


----------



## Keesha (Mar 23, 2021)

StarSong said:


> My (limited) experience of Amish and Mennonites is that they are very law abiding people when interacting with the "English" world.  Even Rumspringa teens rarely get as wild as other teens and twenty-somethings.


Most of them are exceptionally law abiding and most respectful people. I’ve always had great experiences when meeting and interacting with them and find myself very drawn to their lifestyle and personalities. They are very humble and kind hearted people.

 I went to one of their churches in a horse drawn buggy and afterwards was invited to dinner. It was a wonderful experience. I sang to my hearts content at church. It’s something I’ll remember forever.


garyt1957 said:


> Amish party? Isn't that an oxymoron?


Surprisingly they really party at this time. Some are known to drink and smoke weed all week long. Most end up staying with their religion but some drift away but not like those tv shows portray.


----------

